# Cute little trics... all in a row



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2015)

I am running several experiments at this time and one of them involves the use of entirely blue light. It's been a fun experiment and I learned a bunch of new stuff but one thing that was really odd was the way the trichs were forming on these "blue" plants. They form on the main leaves and they run right along the edge and outline the leave, Looks like snow in the Winter hanging on a leaf. And, they stand straight up.... all in a row. LOL Look at that second pic. That leaf on the right is totally outlined. And, that's a fan leaf off the main stem. LOL

I'll try to get some better shots later with my scope but for now, even these close-ups from my point and click shows some of the little rows.

I don't have much experience with different strains so I don't know, maybe this is common. However, the control plants are growing normally under an HPS and they don't have this much coverage on the leaves.

Like I said, since I hadn't seen it before, I thought it was kind of cute. 

View attachment 12-2-3.jpg


View attachment 12-2-4.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy little soldiers!


----------



## ncmga (Feb 13, 2015)

Greetings

Welcome to the trich club Hacky!  Peace Rose. 
Been saying all along, I only use MH bulbs, do me quite fine, some don't believe in blues but I do. The latest news now in hid is eye hortilux blue. Some don't beleive but all my plants have the standing trichs built with UV bricks.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:clap::48:


----------

